# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box طلبات : INVALID LICENCE DATA(4) Delete Volcano file from registry

## alilovitc

لدي مشكل الحل من فظلكم INVALID LICENCE DATA(4)
Delete Volcano file from registry (Beware you
only have 5 attemps) and add Volcano in your anti

----------


## mohamed73

امسح ملفVolcano_Tool بالريجستري اخي

----------


## alilovitc

بارك الله فيك

----------

